# Online Gaming Lag and YOU



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 5, 2009)

This thread is created to generate discussion to help remove/decrease online gaming lag in various games we play.  The games most effected by lag are first person shooters while MMOs, etc are next in line depending on the severity of the lag.  

*1st Check Your PC/Monitor​*In order to reduce online gaming lag 1st you have to make sure that everything on your end (client side) is in tip top shape.  Some of the things you have to examine are:
-Make sure you buy a mouse that is not only comfortable (be it for claw or palm grip) but offers the highest polling rate available. 
-Make sure that the LCD you use has a  low response time 
-Make sure that your CPU, GPU, Ram and chipset is clocked and functioning correctly
-Remove any processes that may run in the background
-Make sure that your PC isn't overheating.  Clean out dust from your PSU, video card HS&F, cpu HS&F, etc
-Make sure that your video card is actually in 3D mode when you are gaming online.  
-Make sure you use Ad-Aware, SpyBot, etc to remove spyware.  Also check your PC at least once a month for viruses.
-Tweak the tick rate (Thanks to Easy Rhino), max packets, etc according to how that particular game is best played online
-Make sure you have a mouse and mouse pad that tracks well.  
These things you have to figure out for yourself by visiting forums that are specific to that game you play online.  Once you have an idea of were your PC stands you are going to have to adjust the IQ settings for your game accordingly.  What that means is that in general all IQ settings in single player may need to be reduced in order to play them online.  As a general rule many do in fact do this regardless if their PC can handle it or not.  Or, they edit files to include certain commands that can reduce IQ that normally isn't found in game. 



*2nd Know When and When Not to Render Frames Ahead​*Frames rendered ahead which defaults to 3 can cause some input lag for some.  The greater the value for frames rendered ahead = better performance. But will increase input lag.  Input lag = lag from any input device (mouse, joystick, gamepad, keyboard, wheel etc.). When playing online the best option is setting this to 0 (if you can, if not use 1).  By doing so it will decrease frame rates but will decrease input response time.  When frames are rendered ahead you are pre-rendering or pre-caching a few scenes from the CPU & driver.  Which is place into a internal buffer and is processed by the GPU when it's finishes rendering the previous frame.  This way the GPU doesn't stall the CPU.  GPU is NOT PRERENDERING anything. 

For Radeon users it's called Flip Queue Size. In order to change this feature you will need ATI Tray Tools.  Once installed you right click on the ATT icon on the lower left corner of your screen.  Go to 3D then to Flip Queue Size and select 0.  For Nvidia users it's called maximum pre-rendered frames.  In control panel goto "Perfomance & Quality Settings". Click on the "+" and go to "Additional Drect3D settings". Now your able to change the frames to render ahead.   You can use the Input Lag Tester to see if you are experiencing input lag.  The results of this test should be well below 1.0ms.  Try this test at least 2 times (total of 10 tries).  You can use your mouse, keyboard, etc.  Side note: The longer you hold down the mouse button the higher the input lag will be in this test.  









*3rd Shared Connections Can Effect your Online Gaming Experience​*If you are sharing the internet with others in your household your ping and overall gaming experience maybe effected based on what they do.  Streaming, uploading, downloading and any other P2P type activity may put a strain on your connection.  However this is based on what kind of service you have and your ISP package.


*4TH Port Forwarding​*Port forwarding can allow specific ports to be opened for the game(s) you play online.  With so many different routers out there the process for doing this will be different.  So I recommend that you visit Port Forward.  Use that website as a guide to how you can open ports for your router.  Once you get the gist of it things become easy.  All you need to make sure is if the port is for TCP or UDP.  

You can either do a google search or use a program like DUMeter.  If you google ports for your game it is possible that you can open more ports then you need or, open ports you don't need for your game.  With a program like DUMeter it can tell you exactly which ports are used for the game(s) you play online.  Keep in mind that some games can use more then one port each time the game is loaded.  To verify if this is the case with your game exit out the game and start it back up (using DUMeter or similar program) and you will see if it uses a different port.  If it does the best way to narrow down the number of ports would be to visit the forum of that particular game and either read their stickies or do a "port forward" search.  Or send the admin/mod a PM asking for the information.

Although you have to make sure that port is opened via Window's Firewall it is normally done when you install the game.  But it doesn't hurt to check and make sure.  If those ports needed to be opened it is possible to experience:
-increase in total number of servers
-decrease ping to the server you play online
-decrease lagging, stuttering and pausing


*5th Know What Kind of Server You are Playing On​*There are some which are great and others not so great.  There are some that work better with a specific port opened.  Others may require a specific tick rate, max packets, etc.  In either case you will need to do a little research on it.  Game Monitor should be able to provide most of this information.  Other specific information may be found in forums discussing that game (used at your own risk).  If you know that everything on your end is fine and you still experience problems you may need to find another server.  Sometimes it can depend on the time of day.  Other times it maybe having a legitimate problem. 

Which is what the favorites of your in game browser is for .  When you find a server were you know you can finish in the top 5 in the round you should make a note to save that server in your list of favorites (this is typically meant for those who know who are good).  If you can't save it while in game write down the name of the server and look for it later.  Nothing is more frustrating then to trying to find a server you know you do well because you forgot the name and don't remember the address. 


*6th Know Your Internet Service​*Understand how well your internet connection is.  Not only do you have to know your up/download speed but you also have to know how long it takes to send data to and from that server.  You can do this by looking up the server at Game Monitor .  Then go to the command prompt and type PATHPING then input the IP address of the server (the reporting aspect of this feature can take a few minutes).   What you take note to is the 2nd group of numbers.  If all is well they should read 0/100 = 0%.  Or you can use Tracert (thanks to Altered).  You typically do this when you notice a problem.  One way to try to fix this issue yourself is by unpluging your modem's power and coax/telephone wire for about 5 minutes and reconnecting it (thanks to Altered).  Hopefully, with the new IP you are routed back (or close to) the server you use to play on. 


*7th Check Your ISP​*Nothing will frustrate you more is to have a problem that you cannot diagnose and you are the only one with the problem.  The last thing you can do is check with your ISP to make sure that the information to and from their main hub is doing so within normal perimeters.  Sometimes line static (for example when dealing with DSL) can cause lag as well as other problems.  However, your ISP would need to test it.  Sometimes you can detect this static by picking up the phone and listening to the dial tone for static like noise.  There are many other examples that may apply like heavy traffic, etc.  But you would need to touch base with them to make sure all is well.


*8th Check Your Modem​*If all else seems ok check your modem to see if it's functioning correctly or not.  There is an option on most modems that allow you to see what kind of transmission you are sending and receiving.  For some it's called a Transceiver Status or Transceiver. It can be called by other names as well. What you want to look for is Margin (dB) which is how well your signal strength is which can differ from one ISP to another.  However, a signal strength in the teens or better is ideal.  The lower the Margin the higher you ping can get in game (which can fluctuate).  It can also cause you to have poor hit registration even though your ping seems normal.  If there is a problem you can either ask your ISP to do a line test.  If everything is fine on their end ask them to determine what your Margin (dB) should be.  If it's not what it is suppose to be ask them to either replace the modem (which should be free of charge) or to check on their end.  If all is "what they consider normal" and your Margin (dB) is still low (10 or lower) as them how to increase it.    

The next signal you want to look at is your Line Attenuation.  Again this will differ from one ISP to another.  However, the gist of this is also simple, the lower this number is the better.  Line Attenuation is the amount your signal has degraded from your ISP to your modem.  If this number is high it can be caused by either your ISP or the modem.  Ask your ISP provider to do a line test to see if things on their end are good or not.  If it is you may want to ask them to send you another modem.  

The definition of both of these can be found here 

For more information on what yours is suppose to read you may want to visit DSL Report Forum.  



*Conclusion​*Ok, these are the basics.  If I haven't forgotten anything you should be able to play online and experience the same level of immersion that's others see.  One way to benchmark this is to play COD online and play a server which offers kill cam instant replays.  There you will see if all your hard work pays off or not.  What you do is look at the replay to see if what the other person sees is what you saw as well.  For example:
-You walk along a road and then you respawn
-You look at the replay and see that your opponent had walked right up in front of you and you never saw it (or some similar experience).  This is a classic case of some sort of lag problem and something on your end is not allowing you to see what the server is trying to show you.  It could be some sort of lag spike, high ping, etc.  Try another server but this time try to pick one with a ping as low as possible and see if the same thing happens.  If so, the problem is on your end and you will need to further investigate what the problem might be.  If however, replays shows exactly what you saw before respawning all should be well (hacking aside).  


You can also look at the timer of each round as well.  If the timer always ends at 2, 3 or 4 you are lagging as it should reach 0 (some games it maybe 1). If you wish to and any useful information regarding Ping, Lag, Games, etc please feel free to do so. 

Thanks


----------



## MadClown (Jun 6, 2009)

nice guide, should help those in need


----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you East . I will look over this again when I am playing a game online.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 9, 2009)

No problem.  

Another way to know if you are lagging on a server or not is if the game you play online has a count down system.  Games like COD4/WAW, BF2, Race Driver: Grid, etc have such a system.  If the count down on your end (client side) always ends before reaching 0 (sometimes at the end of 1 second without showing 0) you maybe lagging.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 27, 2009)

8th option added


----------



## enaher (Jun 27, 2009)

What about buying an overpriced Killer card?, thanks really nice guide.


----------



## Lynxen (Jun 28, 2009)

I have had major lag before mainly in games like doom3 and quake. Thank god those games are now dead.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 29, 2009)

If you notice major lag on different servers turn off your modem for about 3-5 minutes.  Then turn it back on to see if you ping and lag is reduced.  It works for some.

You know, it's the oddest thing.  A friend of mine had major issues with most online 1st person shooters.  He would hit people but it would have no real effect. Turns out his Margin was really low, like 6.5dB or something like that.  Once he sorted that out with his ISP he was able to take out at least 3-4 people before reloading in BF2 and COD4.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for your post and your time eastcoast!!


----------



## daragez (Jun 29, 2009)

nice share!....thanks!...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 29, 2009)

No problem, hope the you guys fine it useful.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jun 29, 2009)

Great guide! I did however have issues with ATT (don't ask why, I have no clue). But now the only thing holding me back is my 2Mbps connection. Other than that it works great.

I do however when playing say HL2 or CS:S online use my own custom .cfg file, just to make game smoother. But ever since they introduced zBlock on my favourite server some things can't be changed..


----------



## infrared (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm getting around 16ms input lag according to the tester thingey...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 29, 2009)

infrared said:


> I'm getting around 16ms input lag according to the tester thingey...



When it's time to press your keyboard button/mouse button just tap it.  However, even if you hold it down for a seconds or 2 it shouldn't be that high.






TechnicalFreak said:


> Great guide! I did however have issues with ATT (don't ask why, I have no clue). But now the only thing holding me back is my 2Mbps connection. Other than that it works great.
> 
> I do however when playing say HL2 or CS:S online use my own custom .cfg file, just to make game smoother. But ever since they introduced zBlock on my favourite server some things can't be changed..


If zBlock prevents you from editing the .cfg then I guess you are stuck with in game settings.


----------



## Altered (Jun 29, 2009)

One tool I have used for years is tracert. (I like the fact there is no DL to it as well.)

 On your pc, click start.
Click Run.
Type in, cmd .
Click ok.
Type in tracert and the IP of the server.
Click enter.

The way I use it is when I feel it is playing well I run one and copy the information to a notepad and name it accordingly with server name and baseline. Then on days I seem to be having issues I can run tracert again and it will provide me with info to compare to my baseline to see if I have been rerouted or where a issue may be. 

If you have issues copying, highlight all, hit Ctrl & C ....go to notepad & right click paste.

Also a good cold restart is sometimes nice on a cable modem that has been up and running for weeks on end. Unplugging the power is ok but I have found removing the coax cable as well for a minute sometimes gives better results. A T2 cable tech guy told me once rubbing the inner most wire of the coax cable on the threads of the modem is a good idea while having it removed. Something about polarization or something. Not my field but I have done it not to sure if it helped or not though. 

Nice post EastCoasthandle just thought this might help some.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 29, 2009)

Agreed, in some cases it is a good idea to:
-unplug your phone line/coax cable from the modem
-unplug the modem
-turn off your computer 
for at least 3-5 minutes if you are noticing problems.  Good call on tracert...(added it to the list, thanks!)


----------



## infrared (Jun 29, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> When it's time to press your keyboard button/mouse button just tap it.  However, even if you hold it down for a seconds or 2 it shouldn't be that high.



That's what i'm doing, tried different keys & buttons and even another mouse.

I'll try it under xp and see if it's the same.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 29, 2009)

infrared said:


> That's what i'm doing, tried different keys & buttons and even another mouse.
> 
> I'll try it under xp and see if it's the same.



Yeah let us know the outcome


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone else getting 16+ ms using the Input Lag Tester?


----------



## roast (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice tut, thanks.

-Mick.


----------



## bigtye (Jun 30, 2009)

Ping plotter can be another useful tool to help diagnose where in the path to your gaming server you are experiencing problems.

http://www.pingplotter.com/

In the land of oz, isp's are reluctant to do anything unless you can show a history of a line problem. Ping plotter lets you record your trace route and latency against a time line so you can identify specific problem times or routes..

Worth a read through if you are having problems.

Tye


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

ps2 connections are horrible, at least 16ms on the test, i don't have anything usb to test with as i'm curently in ga, i'll try when i get home to see what my logitech stuff does.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 30, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> ps2 connections are horrible, at least 16ms on the test, i don't have anything usb to test with as i'm curently in ga, i'll try when i get home to see what my logitech stuff does.



PS2 connection is suppose to be better then usb when it comes to lag keyboard or mouse.  The only reason why they use USB as it's universal.  The PS2 came from IBM.  However it shouldn't provide you with that kind of lag unless it's something to do with your chipset, video card or something else.  Check your bios settings (long shot).


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm, just tried in XP and got the same result. Also tried lowering the FSB to 499mhz, still no good. Getting 16.xx consistently.

I've noticed the Input Lag Testor program is using 50% cpu (1 core)... is this normal?

I suppose the next thing i can try is updating my chipset drivers. Should be fine though, the chipset drivers are the first thing I install on a fresh OS.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2009)

this is a good guide. i think people believe that if they have the best hardware available then their hardware couldn't possibly be causing lag. but if you have a 60hz LCD monitor the greatest FPS you are going to get is 60!!! and if you play games like l4d or any source game you need to adjust your interpolation rate in game to compensate. every game developer has their own way of accounting for online lag in their game engine. the best way to eliminate lag is to force the client's settings to mimic the servers tick and bandwidth settings. a lot of people dont know that much of what they see in game is actually their computer GUESSING at information the game server has not sent yet!!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, playing games online is not always as easy as it's single player sibling.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 1, 2009)

much thanks, ECH!  Hopefully this will help some out - there's nothing more irritating that having your side straight, but getting your ass handed to you again and again by players who are lagging the server (ping > 150-200) . . .

a lot of players don't realize that such lag actually has the upper hand - they get to react before you do


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 1, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> much thanks, ECH!  Hopefully this will help some out - there's nothing more irritating that having your side straight, but getting your ass handed to you again and again by players who are lagging the server (ping > 150-200) . . .
> 
> a lot of players don't realize that such lag actually has the upper hand - they get to react before you do



No problem, hope the information is useful.  I haven't noticed this problem in sometime though.  However, I do know what you are talking about.  Depending on the game it is said that it can be induced, server problem, etc.  All you can do is go to another server IMO.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 3, 2009)

idk i just got home and i get like 83 or so on the latency on my usb logitech stuff, yet i find myself either 1 or at least top 5 in all the games i play online, and i've never noticed a problem, a lot of what you guided here i already do but it's still kinda wierd my latency is so high as it seems?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 3, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> idk i just got home and i get like 83 or so on the latency on my usb logitech stuff...



83ms lag???  Something doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 3, 2009)

well, also depending on your type of connection . . .

if you're with COX, for example, there's a lot of latency added immediately because of your neighborhood's access point, then the transit to the local servers, then the outgoing to the game server . . . inbound has to follow that same route, game-server => local server => access point => your rig.  What really kills latencies are the number of users in your neighborhood trying to make use of the access point at the same time - during the day, it can slow your connection to a crawl.

Cox cable connections have been notorious for high latencies and ping rates for years - even though they have higher bandwidth connections than DSL or FiOS, the latencies pretty much void any benefit their higher bandwidth offers over DSL or FiOS connections.

With DSL or FiOS, for example, it goes from your rig => local server => outbound.  You're not limited at all by the number of users connecting to the local server (no access point to act as a bottleneck) . . . only the distance between your rig and the server.


As well, the location of the game server can definitely have an effect as well - the closer the server to your location, the lower your ping rates will be.  Most servers I game on have a 20-30ms ping rate, which would place them within 200 miles of where I live . . . excellent connections . . .

but, again, other players with massive ping rates can easily screw over even the most experienced and skilled player.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 4, 2009)

I found something very interesting.  We caught wind about Margin however wanted to know more about it vs ping.  So we conducted a test.  We played BF2 (a game notoriously known for hit rego problems with high ping) to see if what we caught wind of is actually true.  

*1st Test*
We played several rounds with a ping of less then 20.  There is way to do this through your ISP but won't be mentioned here at this time.  The Margin (dB) fluctuated from 11.5 to 6.5.  6.5 provided the worst hit registration.  IE: Bullets were fired but did not score "x" aka hit.  When the Margin was 11.5 all was well with a ping of around 13.  The ping fluctuated from 13 to 18 during 10 matches.  

*2nd Test*
We then tried a few rounds in a servers with a ping ranging from 50-70.  Those servers were completely unplayable.  Margin would fluctuate as before however, hit registration would fluctuate.  Sometimes everything would be fine other times you had to dump an entry clip (slang for exhausting your entire clip) before you register hits.  The entire experience was completely random.  However, more often then not we would break even.  In the low ping server we was able to get at least 5-10+s per round.   

*3rd Test*
Next we had the ping changed so that we could increase the Margin (dB).  The Margin (dB) fluctuated from 22.5 to 20.5.  However, the ping went from 13 to 67 on the same server.  Which is a difference of 54.  Initially, upon entering the server things didn't look good.  Nothing appear to register at first.  Then after about 1 minute things completely changed.  After several rounds we were able to get at least 20+ per round.  Here's the kicker, it was consistent.  


*The HIGH PING Test*
Ok, we've tested High Ping of 123+ on BF2 on a Original Karkand Map server (which includes vehicles).  We played several hours using the Anti-tank kit as it's notoriously known for rockets that go through vans, tanks, humvee's, etc.  This was used as the test bed to see if that problem still persists.  Now before I tell you of the out come having a ping of 100+ has always caused hit rego problems.  So, it was impossible to play on servers with this kind of ping.  It was preferred to stay with a low 15 or less ping servers (which were a few).  

After playing several rounds we noticed no issue with hit rego when the Margin is at20(dB) or higher.  As a matter of fact the P90 (this weapon was used most so we could get some sort of gauge on game play) normally took out a player in 3-4 shots consistently.  This was highly surprising because it would take  1/3 a clip or greater to get the same effect when the Margin (dB) was much lower.  

Both the Sraw and Eryx worked flawlessly and always scored a hit on tanks, vans, humvees, etc.  Instead of the typical 3-4 hits I was able to take them out in 1-2 hits depending on the vehicle and were the rocket was placed.  This is a big time improvement as this was with a average ping of 123+.  I would expect this on a low ping server but not on a higher ping server.  For the 1st time ping has no meaning (within reason).  It has no meaning for the user and, high ping (within reason) has no meaning for other players (again within reason).

*Conclusion so far: Margin (dB) > Ping under certain conditions*
It's clear that Margin (dB) does triumph ping under specific circumstances.  To a certain degree (so far) when your Margin (dB) is high enough 20+ ping really doesn't factor in on some online games were hit registration has been a problem in the past.  Even if you are over 100 ping if your Margin (dB) is high enough you shouldn't notice any hit rego problems which appears to have been the main problem in the past.   Remember, Hit Rego is:
-shooting your weapon and nothing happens (it disappears)
-shooting your weapon, seeing the other player online react to being shot but cause no damage
-shooting your weapon, seeing it hit the player online and it does nothing to them (no reaction, nothing)
-shooting your weapon, seeing the other player react, seeing his health decrease but don't get the full potential of the bullet's damage.  Which causes you to use more bullets then normal.  IE: It takes you 5-8 bullets while it only takes someone else 2-3 bullets.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 4, 2009)

no comment... need to follow this one...... major issues with cod5 .25sec delay constant  does not seem like much but it really sucks when you shoot and die cause they shot at the same time or a little after


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 4, 2009)

> Game Design Implications of *Lag Compensation
> *
> The introduction of lag compensation allows for each player to run on his or her own clock with no apparent latency. In this respect, it is important to understand that certain paradoxes or inconsistencies can occur. Of course, the old system with the authoritative server and "dumb" or simple clients had it's own paradoxes. In the end, making this tradeoff is a game design decision. For Half-Life, we believe deciding in favor of lag compensation was a justified game design decision.
> 
> ...


source

Read the above, it's very important as to why servers should have a ping limit.  And, why some servers actually do.   This is what imperialreign was talking about.


----------



## Duncan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Great guide man, will definately help many laggers.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 10, 2009)

I hope it does...


----------



## Lynxen (Oct 26, 2009)

I had major server issues with Bigpond recently that ended up shortening my download bandwidth for the month of September. A bit after this happened and some very confusing phone calls I am happy to announce that I am now with DODO Australia who provide me a a fast GOLD connection and more reliability than with my previous connection. I haven't actually played online yet so I have nothing to report sorry, but the first game I will be playing is Left 4 Dead which I have never had a problem with ping wise.


----------



## twotone8 (Dec 14, 2009)

*i love this input lag tester*

i've found out some interesting stuff by using this input lag tester on different machines.

i even asked some friends online to try it out on their systems.

my results were kindof scary.

apparently, computers using nvidia graphics cards will consistantly score about 16ms of input lag, regardless of what type of monitor (crt vs lcd), or ps2/usb connection

radeons come back with .16-8ms input lag, depending on several factors.

i've scoured the internet in search of the nvidia issue, but i'm not sure what to do at this point.

it's an interesting little proggie that i've used on countless machines.

oddly enough, the computers which perform the best with the input lag tester are those that use onboard graphics cards.

my crap laptop comes back with only .15ms input lag


now, 16ms might not be that bad by itself, but compounded with the lag introduced by using vsync, it makes things nearly unplayable.


please post your results of the input lag tester for all to see, bearing in mind that the red number listed after several tests is simply the lowest number registered and by no means an average of the scores.


----------



## warup89 (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know if this was said on the original post [i kinda skimmed trough] but upload speeds going on the background affect more than download speeds, usually [in my case] 50kbs+ starts affecting my game play. So try to keep upload speeds low on your background downloads when playing 

EDIT:
I run on a 10mb [D] 2mb  connection.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't even handle anti-malware/virus apps anymore.  They tend to miss all the latest most serious and sneaky trojans and droppers.  I almost always resort to HijackThis and Googling the name of suspicious executables and libraries.


----------



## twotone8 (Dec 17, 2009)

*here's that input lag tester i spoke of.*

must have forgotten to post the url.

give this a try and post your results.  it's pretty good for diagnosing your native input lag.

nvidia users typically have 16ms input lag

radeon users have reported input lag of about .5ms

go figure.

http://cpsc.ucalgary.ca/~cheguo/Files/InputLagTestor.zip


----------

